# Consolidate the Classifieds?



## jeff (Nov 19, 2006)

Should we have just one classifieds forum?


----------



## jeff (Nov 19, 2006)

I get several emails a day regarding where particular ads belong. I think it's time to end that debate by consolidating the individual and business classifieds into one forum. I welcome your opinions.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 19, 2006)

I voted yes as it does get confusing sometimes..Of course I'm easly confused[]


----------



## bob393 (Nov 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />I voted yes as it does get confusing sometimes..Of course I'm easly confused[]



I second that.[]


----------



## jeff (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd be interested to hear opinions of the "NO" voters.

By the way, I'll leave the poll open for a week.


----------



## Huzzah (Nov 19, 2006)

I personally don't see why it matters.  If I find something I want and it's at a good price I'll buy it, doens't matter if it's a company or a private person.  If it really matters to someone maybe you can have the companies put Ad: in front of their subject header?  Just a though.


----------



## darbytee (Nov 19, 2006)

I voted yes just because of your second post Jeff. If it is something that causes you extra work for no real reason, consolidate it. If people don't like it they always have the option of not clicking on it.


----------



## cozee (Nov 19, 2006)

I voted no. I did so because I take the time to view the personal ads but do not really care to view the business ads as often but have used them from time to time. Would their consolidation keep me from viewing the ads? Well, I definitely wouldn't view them as I do  presently due to the time involved in sorting. Now if they were consolidated into one forum and required some type of identifyer in the subject line as to whether it is a business/commerical ad or personal ad, this would help in their identity and make searching the forum easier.

At present, perhaps a sticky explaining the criteria for posting in each forum. Or a FAQ thread doing the same. Having been a board admin/owner in the past, this can and many times does eliminate many of the emails.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 19, 2006)

I voted 'yes' because it is not possible to separate a business from an individual. Some folks sell a lot of stuff but are not incorporated or licensed and never declare on taxes. Some are fully licensed and pay taxes on everything they sell even though it doesn't amount to very much money. Lump 'em.


----------



## Mudder (Nov 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />At present, perhaps a sticky explaining the criteria for posting in each forum. Or a FAQ thread doing the same. Having been a board admin/owner in the past, this can and many times does eliminate many of the emails.



There is a sticky in the Individual forum but it appears that folks are either not reading it or ignoring it. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2886


----------



## pete00 (Nov 19, 2006)

i voted yes

If you treat all posters, individal and business equally there may not be a need to keep them seperate.

If you wanted to charge some type of fee for some posters and not the other, then you may want to keep them seperate.

pete


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 19, 2006)

I didn't vote yet.

I think it they should be kept separate. 

I think the business classifieds should pay a small fee to IAP for the privilege of advertising here and the individual classifieds should remain free.


----------



## Skye (Nov 19, 2006)

I think they're good like they are.

BC has 2 days showing on page 1.
IC has 3 days showing on page 1.

If you combine them, they'll probably be 1 day's worth of ads on page one. People are going to get pushed down pages too fast.

If you're going to make a change, I'd like to see a "Blank sale" a "tool sale" and an "other". That should be obvious enough and will keep things from getting pushed off the first page too fast.


----------



## cozee (Nov 19, 2006)

> There is a sticky in the Individual forum but it appears that folks are either not reading it or ignoring it.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2886



 Naw!! They wouldn't do that!![]


----------



## Thumbs (Nov 20, 2006)

Perhaps a banner at the page head defining what kind of advertisers are considered business as opposed to individuals. This would certainly be noted more than the "sticky" threads which are probably read only once if at all.  A banner similar to this poll's listing as shown at the top of the list of "Discussions" threads.* [B)] Did that make any sense?

<b>EDIT:</b>  Obviously, I voted <b>NO</b>.[]
<b>EDIT2:</b>  *Well, there was a banner at the top of the "Discussions" listing when I first came to the site this morning.  Now that I've signed in and voted, it no longer appears there!  Maybe I'm just seeing things![:I][B)]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2006)

l dont mind it the way it is jeff.


----------



## ilikewood (Nov 20, 2006)

I voted yes...I'm in the gray area here.  I don't do pen blanks for business.  I do make products from Cocobolo though which is my business.  I just sell my extra "stuff" mostly at cost to move it out of my shop (a medium size shop that just keeps getting smaller everyday)[]


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 20, 2006)

I am not voting because it doesn't really matter to me.  The only purpose of the two from what I can see is to differentiate between those that sell things on a regular basis and those that are doing it on a one time for infrequent basis.  I see value in distinguishing between the two, but it is really up to you.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 20, 2006)

I like it the way it is.
4 very distinct different groups of addvertising.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the current format. I go to the INDIVIDUAL CLASSIFIED on a regular basis since I believe that better 'deals' are offered here. The business classified section is more geared towards more active selling and IMO goods offered are not as price condusive to my liking. 

-Peter-[]


----------



## RussFairfield (Nov 20, 2006)

Looking at it from the direction of someone who has something to sell, I vote YES, combine the sections into one. I have never been able to figure out whether someone looking for my video ad would think of me as a "business" or an "individual" advertiser, so I always put the same ad in both catrgories just to make sure they aren't missed. I see that a lot of others are doing the same thing.  That makes one of them redendant.


----------



## Dario (Nov 20, 2006)

I voted yes...unless there is real need to have them separated.  As it is now, I don't see that and it actually causes confusion.

I used to sell wood and was, from your posted guidelines am categorized as business (though I persobnally don't think so).  A lot of people do the same but they stay in individual.  For what it is worth I actually like the business since there is no picture qty limit  []

Obviously confusion is there and consolidation will solve it.  Also, there seems to be not enough traffic to justify 2 forums anyway.


----------



## RockyHa (Nov 20, 2006)

Combined there would be too many posts and it would be too cumbersome to be usefully, unless perhaps business's were excluded and posts were limited to one a month.
Rocky


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 20, 2006)

I like it the way it is; but it is not a big deal to me.  If it makes your life easier, Jeff, I would vote to combine it.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 20, 2006)

I voted no, only because i would like to know who is in business and who is just trying to get rid of a few extra blanks. I also believe that the businesses should pay some sort of fee to advertise to support the site.  IMHO someone who goes out and cuts their own wood to sell, is in business.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 21, 2006)

I voted no


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 25, 2006)

I voted no.  Individual Classified's are just that, individuals, getting rid of extra stuff, tools, etc......  Businesss Classified's are the known businesses doing what they do best.  Selling us the items we need for our craft.
I look at it the same way as ads from Woodcraft or Rockler, and looking in the tool section of Craig's List.  
I prefer it the way it is....


----------



## Fangar (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />I didn't vote yet.
> 
> I think it they should be kept separate.
> ...



The problem with this is that there is a potential that they (Businesses) will then not post and might cause some of us to miss out on deals that we could have otherwise obtained.  Also, the FAQ'a said that if you are selling the same item (Like the pin chucks that I once sold) you had to post in the Business classifieds.  Even though I am not a business.  

It does not matter if they are separate to me, but whatever causes you less work seems best.

Fangar


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 25, 2006)

Keep them separate.


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 29, 2006)

No.


----------



## Awoodfan (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't get here very often, but if it's easier for you then I vote yes.

Ron



<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br />


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 1, 2006)

I voted Yes b/c I browse the individual forum more often since it's more active and interesting. If they wre combined I'd see the mfr's stuff without having to remember to go look at that link.


----------

